
Production Grade Restaurant Billing App Built with Latest Technologies - nabs82
https://github.com/nabendu82/BillingRestro
======
metildaa
This reminds me of CorePOS's touchscreen interface. What do you use for
Credit/Debit acceptance?

If that has yet to be fully integrated, take a peek at Pax & Dejavoo, I would
avoid DataCap like the plauge tho.

Some Pax bindings that might be helpful:
[https://github.com/AccelerateNetworks/PHPax](https://github.com/AccelerateNetworks/PHPax)

~~~
nabs82
I have not created Credit card acceptance. Was thinking more of a Billing app
with Print to POS thermal printers but that needs to be implemented. It only
saves orders to database, which can be seen by user. You can check it out at
[https://restropos-nextjs-prod.herokuapp.com/signin](https://restropos-nextjs-
prod.herokuapp.com/signin) Login credentials for Normal User:
normal@gmail.com/Normal123

